# ... πού την κεφαλήν...



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

Να ξεμπερδεύουμε με τη θεωρία πρώτα. Λέει το πλαίσιο στο ΛΝΕΓ (λήμμα _κεφαλή_):

*πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι;*
Η φράση από την Καινή Διαθήκη είναι «_ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οὐκ ἔχει ποῦ τὴν κεφαλὴν κλίνῃ_» (Ματθ. 8, 20, Λουκ. 9, 58), δηλ. χρησιμοποιείται τύπος υποτακτικής που συμφωνεί με το υποκείμενο του ρήματος (_ὁ υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου … κλίνῃ_). Ωστόσο, ο τύπος τής υποτακτικής στη χρήση τής συγκεκριμένης φράσης βαθμηδόν υποκαταστάθηκε από τύπο απαρεμφάτου _κλίναι_. Έτσι, ολόκληρη η φράση διαμορφώθηκε «_δεν έχω (ουκ έχω) πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι_». Γραμματικά ορθότερο θα ήταν λοιπόν να λέμε «_δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίνω_» για το α' πρόσωπο, «_δεν έχεις πού την κεφαλή κλίνης_» για το β' πρόσωπο κ.ο.κ. Η χρήση κι εδώ έχει επιβάλει τον άκλιτο τύπο _κλίναι_, που ούτε γραμματικά δικαιολογείται ούτε παραδίδεται στο κείμενο τής Κ.E.

Σύμφωνα με τη σχετική σελίδα του ΠΑΣΟΚ, στη χτεσινή ομιλία του προς την κοινοβουλευτική ομάδα του κόμματος ο Γ. Παπανδρέου είπε: 
«όσοι μας κατηγορούν για τον μηχανισμό, αυτόν που καταφέραμε να δημιουργήσουμε με σκληρές διαπραγματεύσεις, αγνοούν σκοπίμως ή αφελώς την κατάστασή μας. Ότι δεν θα είχαμε πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη».

Σχολιάζεται ποικιλοτρόπως η ρήση και ο καθένας το γράφει κατά το προσωπικό του γούστο (κλίνη, κλίνει, κλίναι). Το ρεκόρ κακίας ανήκει στον Στάθη (τον γνωστό αμερόληπτο γελοιογράφο της «Ε»): «Δεν θα είχαμε πού την κεφαλήν κλείνειν» (sic) δήλωσε ο κ. Παπανδρέου στους βουλευτές του. 

Κανένα παλικάρι δεν προτείνει τι έπρεπε να πει. («Δεν θα είχαμε πού να βάλουμε το κεφάλι μας. Μόνο στον ντορβά». Ίσως.)


----------



## sarant (Apr 28, 2010)

Προσωπικά, και το ξέρεις, θεωρώ σωστότερο στην εποχή μας το "κλίναι", πολύ περισσότερο που ο ΓΑΠ θα έπρεπε να πει "κλίνωμεν" (διότι κλίνεται το ρημάδι!)

Αλλά ο Στάθης είναι διπλά οφσάιντ.


----------



## nickel (Apr 28, 2010)

sarant said:


> ...ο ΓΑΠ θα έπρεπε να πει "κλίνωμεν"



Μπα, πιο εύκολα θα ξεπεράσουμε την κρίση.

Έλα, πάρε κι άλλο μεζεδάκι, από χτεσινό Μανδραβέλη:
Η Ελλάδα με τη συσσώρευση χρεών και ελλειμμάτων έθεσε εαυτόν στο κέντρο της δίνης του παγκόσμιου χρηματοπιστωτικού συστήματος.


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Άλλος ένας κακός συνδυασμός, από τον Γιώργο Λακόπουλο στα Νέα:

...οι χθεσινοί πανίσχυροι δεν έχουν σήμερα πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη...


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

Χεχε. ;)


----------



## why (Jul 28, 2014)

Τελικά, ποιο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε, το κλίναι;


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

why said:


> Τελικά, ποιο πρέπει να χρησιμοποιούμε, το κλίναι;



Καλωσόρισες. Δεν ξέρω για «πρέπει». Θεωρώ (και δεν είμαι μόνος μου, βλέπε #2) ότι θα επικρατήσει σαν περίεργο στραβοχυμένο απολίθωμα εκείνο το απαρέμφατο αορίστου, το _κλίναι_. Αν θέλουμε να δείξουμε ότι ξέρουμε καλά την υποτακτική, θα πρέπει να αλλάζουμε το πρόσωπο σε κάθε περίπτωση:

Άσε, δεν έχω πού την κεφαλή(ν) κλίνω.
Καλέ, εσύ δεν έχεις πού την κεφαλήν κλίνης, τα μεγαλεία τι τα θες;
Ο κακόμοιρος δεν έχει πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη.
Εδώ δεν έχουμε πού την κεφαλήν κλίνωμεν, η Eurovision μάς μάρανε.
Αφού δεν έχετε πού την κεφαλήν κλίνητε, τα καρναβάλια σάς λείπανε.
Κάτι πρέπει να κάνουμε γι' αυτούς: δεν έχουν πού την κεφαλήν κλίνωσι.

Επειδή λοιπόν δεν έχω τρελαθεί να προτείνω σε κανέναν να έχει πρόχειρη την υποτακτική του _κλίνω_, προτείνω να το λέμε με _κλίναι_ και να μη μας νοιάζει ή, αν είναι να μας νοιάζει, να αλλάξουμε έκφραση. Εδώ δεν έχουμε φαΐ να βάλουμε στο πιάτο μας, οι υποτακτικές μάς μάραναν.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2014)

...
Αν δεν χρησιμοποιήσουμε το από τη χρήση καθιερωμένο απαρεμφατικό «κλίναι» και θέλουμε να το πάμε αυστηρά με τη γραμματική, κανονικά πρέπει να το κλίνουμε, άρα για την υποτακτική: κλίνω, κλίνῃς, κλίνῃ, κλίνωμεν, κλίνητε, κλίνωσι/κλίνωσιν. Έτσι όμως ανοίγουμε κερκόπορτα για αρχαία κλίση σε έκφραση που διατηρείται σαν απολίθωμα στη νεοελληνική. 
Αξίζει τον κόπο; Προσθέτει κάτι στη ζωντανή γλώσσα ή μόνο πισωγύρισμα, φτιασίδωμα του νεκροζώντανου;

Καλώς μας βρήκες, why. :)

Edit: Νίκελ, διττόν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2014)

daeman said:


> Edit: Νίκελ, διττόν.


Με γκρίζα αυτά, θα μας πάρουν με τα (ετυμολογικά) πορτοκάλια όσοι δεν το ψάξουν λίγο παραπάνω στην παραπομπή σου.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 28, 2014)

Ας λέμε "κλίναι" και σώνουμε... Πολύ ψείρισμα πέφτει... χεχεχε


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2014)

Σημείωση: Το *απολίθωμα* χρησιμοποιείται αποκλειστικά ως όρος της γλωσσολογίας, όπως φαίνεται από τα παραδείγματα του ΛΝΕΓ, που είναι καθημερινοί και ολοζώντανοι όροι.

*απολίθωμα* [....] *3* ΓΛΩΣΣ. τύπος από παλαιότερες φάσεις τής γλώσσας, που χρησιμοποιείται σε ορισμένες μόνο φράσεις και περιβάλλοντα:_ η δοτική δεν υπάρχει πια ως πτώση, διατηρούνται όμως τύποι της σε απολιθώματα, όπως: δόξα τω θεώ, συν τω χρόνω, εν τούτοις (εντούτοις) κ.λπ._


----------



## sarant (Jul 28, 2014)

Μια και ανάστησες το νήμα, να προσθέσω μια διαπίστωση που έχω κάνει εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν αξιώθηκα να τη βάλω σε άρθρο: το άκλιτο "κλίναι" σε όλα τα πρόσωπα δεν είναι νεότερη πατέντα (που και να ήταν, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα κτγμ): χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά από τον 5ο αιώναμΧ, ίσως και απο τον 4ο.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

sarant said:


> Μια και ανάστησες το νήμα, να προσθέσω μια διαπίστωση που έχω κάνει εδώ και κάμποσο καιρό αλλά δεν αξιώθηκα να τη βάλω σε άρθρο: το άκλιτο "κλίναι" σε όλα τα πρόσωπα δεν είναι νεότερη πατέντα (που και να ήταν, δεν θα υπήρχε πρόβλημα κτγμ): χρησιμοποιείται κανονικά από τον 5ο αιώναμΧ, ίσως και απο τον 4ο.



Μια και ανάστησες σήμερα την κλίση της κεφαλής και την κλίση της, συνονόματε:

Σήμερα, λέμε «δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν _κλίναι»_, επειδή στη σημερινή γλώσσα η σύνταξη αυτή, με την υποτακτική χωρίς το ‘να’, είναι ανύπαρκτη, ενώ το απαρέμφατο, παρόλο που δεν υπάρχει ζωντανό στη νέα γλώσσα είναι πιο οικείο μέσα από τις επιβιώσεις του.

Αλλά η αντικατάσταση της υποτακτικής από το απαρέμφατο σε αυτήν ακριβώς την ευαγγελική έκφραση δεν έγινε χτες, δεν έγινε τον περασμένον αιώνα, είναι κάτι που έχει καθιερωθεί στην ελληνική γλώσσα εδώ και πολλούς πολλούς αιώνες.

Τον 4ο μόλις αιώνα μ.Χ., ο Ιωάννης Χρυσόστομος, ένας από τους επιφανέστερους πατέρες της εκκλησίας, ρήτορας χαρισματικός, στις ομιλίες περί μετανοίας γράφει:

Διὰ τοῦτο ὁ Θεὸς ἐπὶ γῆς ὤφθη· διὰ σὲ, ὦ ἄνθρωπε, Θεὸς ἐπὶ γῆς ὤφθη, μὴ ἔχων ποῦ τὴν κεφαλὴν *κλίναι*.

Ο ίδιος, στις ομιλίες «Εις την προδοσίαν του Ιούδα», γράφει: «Ἀκουέτωσαν οἱ τὰς λαμπρὰς οἰκίας οἰκοδομοῦντες καὶ τοὺς μακροὺς περιβόλους, ὅτι ὁ Υἱὸς τοῦ ἀνθρώπου οὐκ ἔχει ποῦ τὴν κεφαλὴν *κλῖναι*». Να προσεχτεί ότι εδώ ο Χρυσόστομος _χρησιμοποιεί σχεδόν αυτούσια την ευαγγελική φράση_, κι όμως την παραλλάζει (κλίναι αντί για κλίνη) προφανώς επειδή δεν ήθελε να ξενίσει το κοινό του.

Πάνω από δέκα φορές χρησιμοποιεί την έκφραση σε κείμενά του ο Χρυσόστομος, πάντοτε με «την κεφαλήν κλίναι». Και δεν είναι μόνον ο Χρυσόστομος, αλλά και ο Αθανάσιος, ο Ωριγένης, ο Δίδυμος Τυφλός, ο Θεόδωρος Στουδίτης, ο Ιωάννης Δαμασκηνός («Τίς γὰρ ἀνθρώπων τοσοῦτον ταπεινός; Οὐκ εἶχε μὲν γάρ, ποῦ τὴν κεφαλὴν *κλῖναι*»), ο Ιωάννης Καντακουζηνός, ο Γεννάδιος Σχολάριος, και πολλοί άλλοι, μια αδιατάρακτη σειρά μέσα στους αιώνες, από τον τέταρτο αιώνα τουλάχιστον και ως τον εικοστό χρησιμοποιούμε όλοι τον τύπο «πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι» -ε, πολύ πάει να θεωρείται λανθασμένος!

Θα μου πείτε, αφού στο Ευαγγέλιο είναι «την κεφαλήν κλίνη». Πράγματι -αλλά εμείς δεν χρησιμοποιούμε τη φράση ακριβώς όπως στο Ευαγγέλιο, δεν λέμε «ουκ». Όταν χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτούσια τη φράση του Ευαγγελίου («ο υιός του ανθρώπου ουκ έχει πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη») θα τηρήσουμε τη διατύπωση του Ευαγγελίου. Αλλά στον καθημερινό μας λόγο, θα πούμε:

«Απολύθηκα, με χώρισε και η Μαρία, και δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίναι».

Μόνο αυτός ο τύπος είναι ελληνικά. Το να πεις «δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίνη» είναι σπασμένα περσικά, διότι συντάσσεις αντωνυμία πρώτου προσώπου με ρήμα τρίτου, σαν να λες «εγώ φεύγει». Το να πεις «δεν έχω πού την κεφαλήν κλίνω» είναι τραγέλαφος, που ανακατεύει αρχαία σύνταξη με το νεοελληνικό αρνητικό μόριο. Εκτός πια αν χρησιμοποιεί κανείς τη φράση μόνο στο τρίτο ενικό πρόσωπο.

*Η κεφαλή, η κλίνη και η λαθολογία*, ΝΣ


----------

